# sick kid



## jcallicutt (Feb 1, 2011)

i have a togg buck he is 3 months old he has bad diarreha and his stomach is bloated so i have wormed him but he is still not getting any better he is also up to date on vaccinations i have also looked at his gums and eyes and they look normal, i have been giving meds for the diarreha but it does not seem to be helping , so if anyone has any ideas please let me know , thanks jamie


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

For the bloat, a good dose of Mylanta has worked very well for me in the past. You can do a search, but I think the dose is 15cc for adult does. I just treated a kid and gave her 7cc along with CD Antitoxin. If you give the Mylanta, you can give it again in 30 minutes until you see some results.

Can't help with the diarrhea. 

Does he have a temp? What's in his diet? The experts here will want to know.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Jamie I pm'ed you.

Is this buckling eating a large amount of green grasses/field? Is he still on the lambar/bottle/dam? Do you provide baking soda? 

My first thought was Cocci, but you have said he has been on diarrhea treatment.

Tam


----------



## nitrospeed16 (Aug 25, 2010)

jcallicutt said:


> i have a togg buck he is 3 months old he has bad diarreha and his stomach is bloated so i have wormed him but he is still not getting any better he is also up to date on vaccinations i have also looked at his gums and eyes and they look normal, i have been giving meds for the diarreha but it does not seem to be helping , so if anyone has any ideas please let me know , thanks jamie


What meds are you giving for the diarrhea, and how often/what dosage? Does he have a temp? And how long has he been having the symptoms? Making sure he is getting fluids in him at this point is important, as diarrhea can dehydrate them fairly quick.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Benamine at 1 cc per 100lbs to calm the gut, it will sometimes stop the diarrhea plus it guards off inflammation and reduces pain. What meds are you using for the diarrhea, I would be using a sulfa unless they were on strict cocci prevention.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

And yes, what Rebecca said about fluids in this weather and in kid. Dehydration will kill faster than what he has. More info on the diarrhea - is the stool soft, yogurt like or completely liquid and runny, is it running at all times or just here and there, what is the color and odor?? And yes, temp please.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes to the above.....what did you worm with and what do you use for cocci. By the time a kid is in this kind of shape it is likely going to take a breeder or vet to help you turn the kid around. Vicki


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

When I've had stubborn diarreah, along with the sulfa, I give Diarsanyl. That seems to help.


----------



## jcallicutt (Feb 1, 2011)

he dosent have very much green grass and also i have weaned him to see if that would help but i do not see any changes in the diarreha and i do give free choice grain because hes 3 months old since i have weaned him and for the diarreha im giving 2cc spectro guard and worming i use cydectin wormer and for coccidious i use corid and i checked his temp and it normal


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If it was me, I'd try a sulfa like Dimethox 40% at treatment (not prevention) dosages. 1 cc per 5 pounds, for 5 days for Dimethox 40%...check the worming/cocci section for dosages of other sulfas. Corid doesn't get all the stages of cocci, so you want something that does. Also, what was he getting for grain before this all started? Not a good idea to up his grain when his GI tract is off, which from your post it sort of sounds like you might have done (making it free choice because you weaned him). I would cut out the grain entirely and let him have free choice hay.


----------



## jcallicutt (Feb 1, 2011)

ok i'll try that then and thank you so much for helping.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

And also all the meds may have wiped out his rumen flora. Try giving him some cud from a healthy animal a couple of times a day until he finishes his meds.


----------

